# Looking for 1965 GTO Convertable for feature film



## azfilmmaker (Aug 28, 2004)

Producer/Director looking for 1965 GTO Convertable for feature film in Arizona. Please reply if you would like to find out more.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure you are.


----------

